# GermanAutoParts.com Year End Sale | Save up to 20% Sitewide



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*From now through December 31, 2015 get up to 20% off your entire order!

Spend up to $150.00 and save 10%

Spend up to $300.00 and save 15%

Spend over $300.00 and save 20%

It's our way of saying "Thank you" for your business in 2015, we truly appreciate your patronage. Savings will show once items are placed in your cart. No code necessary! 

*Offer excludes gift cards, clearance items and Techtonics exhaust.*​


----------

